# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  RTL : VHDL : Traitement d'image.

## Saeiddieas

Bonjour  :;):  tout le monde, 
J'ai un projet sur le sujet de traitement d'image en VHDL. Je cherche pour des exemples de traitement d'image en VHDL. n'importe quel exemple, mon objectif est manipuler et jouer avec les pixeles d'une image en code VHDL. 

Je voulais savoir est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un/e qui connait des ressources et probablement des livres ou sites qui comprennent des exemple sur traitement d'image en VHDL?

En toute amiti

Syd, 27.11.2016, Metz

----------


## florentw

Ce livre est vraiment bien (Design for Embedded Image Processing on FPGAs - Donald G. Bailey):
http://www.wiley.com//legacy/wileychi/bailey/

De souvenir il y a les exemples avec.

Florent

----------

